# Chris Olsen EXPLOSED!



## JasonDL13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dr. Phil has EXPLOSED CHRIS OLSEN!! Former 2x2 average world record holder (I think) FOR falling in love on the internet, and trying to scam someone for her money!!!

It's best to watch the first three or so minutes, but you can skip to 2:16.

[video=youtube_share;EwEIVHFRm80]http://youtu.be/EwEIVHFRm80?t=2m16s[/video]


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, and Chris Hardwick has a show on Comedy Central. I was a Quarterback for the Dallas Cowboys in the 1980s, and you used to be a regular on Sex in the City!


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 1, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Yeah, and Chris Hardwick has a show on Comedy Central. I was a Quarterback for the Dallas Cowboys in the 1980s, and you used to be a regular on Sex in the City!



I'm a relatively famous computer programmer person! (seriously, though, I've interacted with him, he's cool).


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2015)

I am a photographer, designer, artist, musician, basketball player and MMA fighter according to Wikipedia.


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2015)

When I first read the title, I thought you meant that he'd exploded 
Also, I'm a speedcuber!


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2015)

It seems the only thing I've ever done is be a cuber >.<


But yea, these internet dating scams... I was watching a similar thing on an Australian show recently. The hardest part to accept is the total waste of so much money; I could put it to good use! Why can't some rich old lady send me some cash?!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Mar 1, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> and you used to be a regular on Sex in the City!



Oh yeah.
Click



TDM said:


> When I first read the title, I thought you meant that he'd exploded



That's what happens when I go on the internet when I'm tiered.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank god there's only two people with my name in the world (that I could find with google), me and then some dude on myperfectdate.com.


----------



## lerenard (Mar 2, 2015)

Apparently my name is the combination of the names of a gay homeless couple. weird.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2015)

lolwat


----------



## pdilla (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a WWE announcer, and a children's music artist.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 2, 2015)

I am unique.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 2, 2015)

i watched the hole thing and after watching it i am really disapointed in chris .


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 2, 2015)

I seem to be some weird guy who's obsessed with triangley roobic cubes. Seriously, who even knew that was a thing?!?!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a physics professor at Caltech. When I was at Caltech, I used to get my mail sometimes (and vice versa) 

I also identified AIDS, and before I died last year, I directed feature films and produced several Mortal Kombat games.


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I'm a physics professor at Caltech. When I was at Caltech, I used to get my mail sometimes (and vice versa)
> 
> I also identified AIDS, and before I died last year, I directed feature films and produced several Mortal Kombat games.



Man, you've been busy since we last met.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 6, 2015)

I play rugby, apparently


----------



## Torch (Feb 1, 2017)

Anthony Brooks had an interesting life, it seems


----------

